# Secon Bolt Questions



## Lenny44 (Feb 12, 2016)

Converted from Comcast to the BOLT with 3 mini's. Last night was the first night and I have to admit it has me questioning going this route. We are a family of 3 and heavy TV watchers. SO last night around 9:00 PM two users got the message that all tuners were being used and that they could only watch recorded shows. I looked and say there were three shows recording and we were all attempting to watch live TV. Never had the issue with Comcast.

I am tipping toward adding a second BOLT to the configuration. My question is would I need a cable card for the second BOLT or can I just add it to the Moca network?

I only have a Cat5 connection at two locations (two story house so do not have any network cables on the second floor), So I can devote a cat 5 to tow BOLT boxes.

As a side note, I do have two older TiVo units that I considered adding one of them (a 2011 version that was disconnected in 2013 when I went to Comcast) so my other option is to install that in one location and let that user have their own device) but this would require a cable card and for what I would pay TIVo for the monthly I could almost buy a second (and smaller) BOLT. For the same money.

Thoughts???????

Len


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

cable card is needed for 2nd bolt..


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, if you are using all the tuners then you are using all the tuners. Adding another box makes sense if everyone is a live TV viewer instead of having an inventory of recorded programs to view. With Comcast DVRs, you were either missing recorded shows or had multiple subscription boxes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The Comcast X1 DVR has six tuners, like most of the current TiVo offerings. However, the Bolt only has four, so yes, if your family is heavy TV watchers/recorders, you could well run out of tuners (as you did). You will need to add another TiVo, either a Bolt with four more tuners, or a Roamio with six tuners, and you hopefully won't run out of tuners again!

You can also watch any show from any TiVo on any TV (in the same house), so don't worry about which TiVo it was recorded on.


----------



## Lenny44 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for their responses. I think a second Bolt will be the answer. I still can't wrap my head around exactly how this will work with two Bolts but I will eventually figure it out.

Now out to see if I can find a deal on a smaller Bolt. The one I have is the larger one and I bout it from BB and it cam with a $50 BBcard that I put toward a mini. Everywhere I looked today was basically $299 for the smaller one.

As a side note on the Bolt....love the commercial skip and the fast play (30% faster).......not a fan of the guide and I do like on the Comcast box that if you selected a regular standard def channel that it would automatically give you the high def.

Thanks again......
Len


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Just split the One Passes between the two Bolts. Or use one Bolt for most of the One Passes and use the second Bolt for less critical One Passes and for live Tv. I have two Bolts and already twice this week I ran out of tunes because of some stuff i was recording for my GF. But I'm also typically recording three news channels at any given time so I just cancel those recordings when I run into an issue.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lenny44 said:


> Thanks for their responses. I think a second Bolt will be the answer. I still can't wrap my head around exactly how this will work with two Bolts but I will eventually figure it out.
> 
> Now out to see if I can find a deal on a smaller Bolt. The one I have is the larger one and I bout it from BB and it cam with a $50 BBcard that I put toward a mini. Everywhere I looked today was basically $299 for the smaller one.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I doubt that you would be interested, but if you could handle the step down in speed and some features, an older 4 tuner Premiere with lifetime might be a good "value" for basic recording. Here is one, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Premie...562490?hash=item2a6154a07a:g:zM4AAOSwDuJWvZ4c


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You realize there are two forms of the guide and that you can remove the SD versions easily with the grid version of the guide?


----------

